# Italian Driving test



## Shaka (Jul 6, 2013)

I know there are posts around this topic but haven't found the answer to my particular question. Can you take the Italian Driving test in English?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry, no. Both the theory and practical tests (including oral portion) are administered in Italian. (In two northern provinces German and French are optionally available.) English died at the end of 2010.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

However, if you have an Ireland driver's license, you should be able to simply turn it in in exchange for an Italian _patente_.

See EU Licence Exchange - AngloINFO Rome, in Rome (Italy)


----------



## StephanieAl (Nov 27, 2015)

do you need to take a new test if you already have a uk full licence ?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

No. When it expires you need to exchange it.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Helpful info:

Driving Licence - Non EU citizen

Note this important fact in the link above: *"The licence to be exchanged must not have expired."*

Driving licence validity in the EU - Your Europe


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry, correction to above post:


Helpful info:

Driving licence

Note the following: *"If you are a EU citizen or come from a third country, you are entitled to freely drive in Italy with your driving licence unless you have transferred your residence to Italy."*

Driving licence - EU citizen

Note the following: *"Pay attention that if your driving licence has an expiry date, you are obliged to exchange your driving licence with an Italian one. You must do it at least one month in advance of the expiry date."*

Driving licence validity in the EU - Your Europe


----------



## StephanieAl (Nov 27, 2015)

thanks guys


----------

